# How to deal with ingrown hair and scars in my legs



## lulucatym85 (May 15, 2011)

hi all 

So I have this problem in my  legs  Some of them are ingrown hair and red spote.which are hard to get out, and leaves a scar when I remove them),  Please help me out!!  ;( What do you think I should do?


----------



## towelie (May 16, 2011)

Do you use electric depilator?It really induces ingrowth of hair. The best method of depilation to minimize ingrown hair is with sugar paste in direction of hair growth.

You also need to exfoliate and moisturize the skin to prevent ingrowing.


----------



## lulucatym85 (May 16, 2011)

thnx  but nothing work


----------



## magosienne (May 16, 2011)

Exfoliate, that should help. Do not try to remove them, they do hurt so it's best to leave them alone.


----------



## lulucatym85 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks  all   can you recommend Exfoliant  for me


----------



## annasue2011 (May 18, 2011)

I don't know much about ingrown hair but some about scars.  I had stretch marks and ance scars and used a great cream from Excel Skin Care. The best would to use it together with their other anti aging products that they specialize in. They have an amazon store and you want get the best prices on there. The scars will lighten and fade, but you have to keep applying consistantly.


----------



## Karren (May 18, 2011)

> Exfoliate, that should help. Do not try to remove them, they do hurt so it's best to leave them alone.


 Yeah!! I agree with Aude! I get them too and exfoliating helps... bad ones I have gone in with a needle and pulled the hair to the surface.... Don't pull it or it will become ingrown again.. I have also used fine fine sand paper and it exfoliates and removes hair and a layer of dead skin leaving your legs amazingly soft... Just don't over do it... aka NO BELT SANDERS lol


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 18, 2011)

I've been using a mixture of:

1/4 c Brown Sugar 1 t Lemon Juice (leave out if you have any cuts or open sores) 1 t Honey (not clover or strong smelling honey) (leave out if you don't want a shiny skin look 2 T Olive/Almond (or similar) Oil   It seems to exfoliate very well and if you add a little egg white you can't keep it as long but you can get your skin tighter too. My legs feel awesome right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annasue2011 (May 25, 2011)

Waiting to hear about the scars too.


----------



## LiFEnMaggie (Jan 26, 2012)

I used to get a lot of ingrown hairs after I started shaving and waxing but after finding the right products to use and have a good maintenance routine can help prevent and remove ingrown hair. I just made a youtube video on how to prevent and remove ingrown hair and Bliss ingrown eliminating pads review. 

  I use Bliss ingrown eliminating pads is the best thing out there removing ingrown hairs. If you use these pads it will not leave scars on your legs. It reduces the swelling of the bumps. Check out the video for more details.     Hope this helps.


----------



## tors (Jan 28, 2012)

try this:

*Baiden Mitten*

it helped sooo much with the ingrown hairs on my bikini line and legs! i hardly ever get any now!

  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> xx

link deleted - name of product placed instead


----------

